# Apachie E700



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder if any other Apachie E700 owners could tell me what they set their tyre pressure at. When I purchased my vehicle from the dealer they set the pressure at 4.5bar yet the side of the tyre states 5.5 bar and the handbook states 5.5bar.

When I ran the vehicle at 4.5bar it seemed more stable on the road. Any one give some idea of what should be an acceptable pressure.

Thank you

Alan and Jean (ab1451)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The only real answer is to weigh the two axles, when fully loaded, then phone the 'tech dept' of the tyre manufacturer for the correct answer.
The pressures of 5.5 are maximum pressures which cover all legal eventualities.
My Tracker has 5.5 bar on the tyres and vehicle but Michelin advise 50PSI Front and 55PSI Rear which is a lot more comfortable.
HTH.


----------

